# Jailbreak all iOS Devices!!



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Comex has just released the jailbreak for all iDevices compatible with *every single device including the iPhone 4*.

Head over to JailbreakMe with your iDevice and it's simple as that!

Backup with iTunes before attempting as usual 

Software unlock coming in 48 hours from the iPhone Dev team.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Wife's phone hung the first try <servers were getting slammed> but all went well the 2nd try.


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Fantastic. Worked like a charm. 

Let's hope the unlock comes

Thanx to the inventors


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Ottawaman said:


> Wife's phone hung the first try <servers were getting slammed> but all went well the 2nd try.


Haha did you make your wife guinea pig the jailbreak? Brave man! 

I haven't jailbroken my iPhone 4 yet, I know there are always bugs at first and I usually wait until there are a couple of days to work out the bugs first. As soon as it's good to go and MyWi works, I'm installing it 

Be warned that it is breaking MMS and Facetime for some people but there is a current workaround:
After you jailbreak, restart your phone. Mms and facetime will be missing. 

Right click your iphone in your itunes device list and restore from the newest backup. This will fix mms and facetime.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Rounder said:


> Haha did you make your wife guinea pig the jailbreak? Brave man!


No, actually, the wife was using a 3g with os 4. It was lagging, I have the blobs saved so I restored and upgraded to 4.01. 
I just want to see if it fixed the lag or If I will downgrade it.


----------



## clever27 (Jul 19, 2004)

I have heard the quick fix for the iOS4 lag on the 3G phones is to disable spotlight search. Give it a try.

Cheers


----------



## davehowarth (Jul 28, 2010)

Ottawaman said:


> Wife's phone hung the first try but all went well the 2nd try.


I just got a 64gb 3rd gen ipod touch last week and would love to jailbreak mostly for wifi syncing. But this is my first iPod touch and I don't have the money to replace it. So I'm really new to the whole thing and am wondering what the percentage is of ipod's that get "bricked" from jailbreaking? Thanks


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

clever27 said:


> I have heard the quick fix for the iOS4 lag on the 3G phones is to disable spotlight search. Give it a try.
> 
> Cheers


Did that some time ago. It was a little better, but not by much.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Awesome!!

Worked perfectly on my 3GS. Back in business....


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

davehowarth said:


> I just got a 64gb 3rd gen ipod touch last week and would love to jailbreak mostly for wifi syncing. But this is my first iPod touch and I don't have the money to replace it. So I'm really new to the whole thing and am wondering what the percentage is of ipod's that get "bricked" from jailbreaking? Thanks


Percentage? 0.01 

Very slim chance of bricking these days. With a restore, you're back to normal (un-jailbroken)


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

What are the advantages of jailbreaking? what kind of apps can you get? anyone got a site i can read up on?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

LebanonDon said:


> What are the advantages of jailbreaking? what kind of apps can you get? anyone got a site i can read up on?


Right now, not much is compatible with the iPhone 4 and iOS 4.0.1. But in time there will be.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info! Worked without a hitch on my 3G. Now does anybody know how to enable the ios4 features that are blocked on the 3G?


----------



## Cbot (Jun 5, 2005)

Jailbreaking now!!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I am unable to save my SHSH blob (3GS). When I run "Umbrella" I get the message that "this type of Mac is not supported". I am on a first gen Core Duo White MacBook running 10.6.

Also, another question: Does this Jailbreak by default unlock the phone or do I still have to do something more to manually unlock it? The reason I ask is that I have two websites giving me contradictory information.

The first website - Jailbreak iPhone 3GS – iOS 4.0.1 | iOS Jailbreak - iOS4 Jailbreak - iOS3 Jailbreak - For all your jailbreaking needs clearly says "Jailbreak will unlock - Yes"

All other websites talk about first jailbreaking and then still having to use UltraSnow to unlock.

So, this brings up a question: Is there a way to determine if the phone has ben unlocked without inserting a SIM from some other provider)? This will help me decide whether I need to run UltraSnow or not.

Question 2: If something goes wrong with the Jailbreaking, will "Restore" from iTunes un-Jailbreak me completely or am I SOL?

Question 3: After jailbreaking and unlocking, is it still OK to sync the phone with iTunes or should I avoid it altogether?

Thanks and cheers


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Folks, 

Although it is good that you can now jailbreak any of these phones so easily for your own benefit, be aware that this also means that the bad guys can do the same with ease. They can install anything they want and take what they want. 

This won't last for long, Apple HAS to fix it fast to protect the rest of us.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I want to jailbreak mine but I don't want to void the warranty incase something goes wrong and I can't restore it


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

LebanonDon said:


> What are the advantages of jailbreaking? what kind of apps can you get? anyone got a site i can read up on?


The biggest advantages are:

MyWi - Ability to turn your iPhone into a Wifi Access point for your iPad or laptop.
My3G- Allows you to trick the phone into believing it is on WiFi when actually on 3G. Good for Facetime or big downloads from App Store.
Winterboard - For Themes or modification of your look.
SBS Settings- Swype once and a panel pops up for one click Bluetooth, Wifi, toggling.:clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Atroz said:


> Folks,
> 
> Although it is good that you can now jailbreak any of these phones so easily for your own benefit, be aware that this also means that the bad guys can do the same with ease. They can install anything they want and take what they want.
> 
> This won't last for long, Apple HAS to fix it fast to protect the rest of us.


Jailbreaking any product is simply undoing an operating system that folks a lot smarter than you who circumvent the OS think you are.

I like to think it reflects the intelligence level of those who bother doing it. My iPhone works wonderful the way it is, and the way it will stay. YMMV.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

SINC said:


> Jailbreaking any product is simply undoing an operating system that folks a lot smarter than you who circumvent the OS think you are.
> 
> I like to think it reflects the intelligence level of those who bother doing it. My iPhone works wonderful the way it is, and the way it will stay. YMMV.


Ya, but this one can be done by just visiting a website. It's not in your control. Somebody else can do it to your device for their advantage. That's scary.


----------



## cyberphox (Jul 11, 2007)

you do realize you have to swipe the bar and actually allow this to happen to your phone...the bad guys aint gonna get ya..lol


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

There's a lot of FUD and misinformation in this thread. Google is your friend.

Here's a head start.

iClarified - Tutorials - iPhone


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Works great!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I just jailbroke mine, installed MyWi 4.0 and working fine


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

3G and 3Gs working fine. 

When the CRTC gives consumers their rights back, perhaps jailbreaking will no longer be required. 

My non subsidized phone or my subsidized phone with contract fulfilled should be unlocked at my request. 
Until such a basic economic right is recognized in Canada jailbreaking will remain a reality.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

cyberphox said:


> you do realize you have to swipe the bar and actually allow this to happen to your phone...the bad guys aint gonna get ya..lol


Oh man. :-( Stop laughing. This site has choosen to do that. That doesn't mean somebody else can't implement it without the swipe. It's like a gun with a safety. The safety mechanism is not needed to fire a bullet. It is only there as an extra step to protect people around that particular implementation of a gun. 

That swipe offers as much protection as a traffic light at a crosswalk. Ya, a red means people are supposed to stop, it doesn't force them to stop and not run you down when you cross over the street.


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

Just jailbroke, upgraded the necessary updates, and instantly lost all cellular access. The phone worked fine, I had wifi, but no cell connection. The soft restarts that Cydia likes to do didn't fix it, however the 2 finger salute did fix it.

Just a note for those that had this occur, you may need to do the 2 finger salute to fix your phone.

I'm not crazy that the iOS4 version of mywi now costs $10 more (after having paid for the iOS3 version). I don't need it a lot, so I'm holding off for now. Really, my3g, and SB Settings are the only ones I cared for.


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

HAAAHAAAA!! Somebody Jailbroke a display phone in an Apple Store LOL

Ethan Zachary Andrew - Jailbreaking the iPhone @ the Apple Store - TwitVid

:clap:


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Meiso said:


> HAAAHAAAA!! Somebody Jailbroke a display phone in an Apple Store LOL
> 
> Ethan Zachary Andrew - Jailbreaking the iPhone @ the Apple Store - TwitVid
> 
> :clap:


:lmao: take that apple now can u void ur own iPhones warranty


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

clever27 said:


> I have heard the quick fix for the iOS4 lag on the 3G phones is to disable spotlight search. Give it a try.
> 
> Cheers


Hi there! I was wondering how would one accomplish this?? Is it an app to download from Cydia? Thank for an info!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Would anybody happen to know how to enable the iOS4 features that are blocked on the 3G? This would be my primary reason for jailbreaking and this doesn't appear to have done it.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

clever27 said:


> I have heard the quick fix for the iOS4 lag on the 3G phones is to disable spotlight search. Give it a try.
> 
> Cheers


How does one do that though? In my Settings there is no spotlight search selection on my 3G, unlike my iP4 which has that choice.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

How does one jailbreak a 3G that has the 4.0.2 update on it? Is it not possible yet?


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

It's possible to jailbreak the *3G* (not 3GS) with redsn0w still, even on 4.0.2.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Really? Is that the best option then. If it is then that will be my plan, to use redsn0w.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, on 4.0.2, it's the only option at the moment. And only the 2G and 3G.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Benito said:


> How does one jailbreak a 3G that has the 4.0.2 update on it? Is it not possible yet?


Here' a guide. Like Asherek said, only 2G and 3G.

Jailbreak iOS 4.0.2 with Redsn0w [How to Guide] | Redmond Pie


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Waste of time to enable all the features on a 3G using Redsn0w. I did it and the phone was constantly freezing and was always slow. I've since reverted it back to 3.1.3. And yes, I disabled all search features, reset as a new phone, and tried all the tricks to speed it up. Just a waste of time, don't even try it.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I now have my new phone synced with my iTunes on my computer. How would I revert my old phone to 3.1.3 without affecting my new iP4?


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Benito said:


> I now have my new phone synced with my iTunes on my computer. How would I revert my old phone to 3.1.3 without affecting my new iP4?


You can only go backwards if you have saved your shsh blobs for the previous versions.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I believe I still have that file in my library, but it is on my computer and not the computer I have now synced my old 3G with. Is that file the complete thing that I could copy and put into the other computer under iTunes library? Would that even work?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

OK so what I've decided to do is to downgrade the 3G back to 3.1.3. I've downloaded it from the instructions on Lifehacker.com @ How to Downgrade Your iPhone 3G from iOS 4 to iOS 3.1.3. Wish me luck. Then I'll have to figure out how to jailbreak it after I downgrade it. Any suggestions there?


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Benito said:


> OK so what I've decided to do is to downgrade the 3G back to 3.1.3. I've downloaded it from the instructions on Lifehacker.com @ How to Downgrade Your iPhone 3G from iOS 4 to iOS 3.1.3. Wish me luck. Then I'll have to figure out how to jailbreak it after I downgrade it. Any suggestions there?




After 3.1.3, just go to JailbreakMe on the iPhone itself and use that Jailbreak. And then install the PDF Patch in Cydia afterwards.

It'll take you literally 5 minutes to get it all done.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

That is awesome guys, I am doing the downgrading now and will then follow your instructions to jailbreak it and put in the pdf security patch from Cydia. Wish me luck. Thanks again.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Problems with the downgrading. I cannot get it to reboot without the connect to iTunes screen. After installing the 3.1.3 software to restore to 3.1.3, I get the expected error message, I click OK on it to get rid of it, then run the RecBoot Exit only app. But when it reboots itself it is stuck in the connect to iTunes mode. Frustrating to say the least. Any ideas? I've watched the videos and read the instructions but cannot for the life of me figure out what is wrong?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

OK that was weird, it is now booted into 3.1.3. I don't know why but it did. I am now syncing it as a new iPhone and not using a backed up version. It says software version 3.1.3 so that part is good. I'm syncing the apps and stuff now.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Jailbreaking with that jailbreak website isn't working. The installer keeps crashing.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Benito said:


> Jailbreaking with that jailbreak website isn't working. The installer keeps crashing.


You could try using the Spirit JB. 

Spirit


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Z06jerry said:


> You could try using the Spirit JB.
> 
> Spirit


That website says that the Spirit jailbreak isn't a carrier unlock. My main goal is to unlock the phone from Rogers to use it on Telus. In fact that is the only goal here, I don't need to customize it, just untether it from Rogers. All help and suggestions have been helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Benito said:


> That website says that the Spirit jailbreak isn't a carrier unlock. My main goal is to unlock the phone from Rogers to use it on Telus. In fact that is the only goal here, I don't need to customize it, just untether it from Rogers. All help and suggestions have been helpful and appreciated.



You need to start reading on this a bit more and not make assumptions without knowing what does what 

Download Spirit to jailbreak your phone. Then run Cydia and Download Ultrasnow in Cydia to unlock. Pop your Telus sim card in, and that's it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

OK I'm a really newbie with this jb stuff. Never touched this stuff before so thanks for being patient with me and my stupidity. I've run Sprit jb and the app says that it is done, yet the phone's screen is showing that purplish background with a white line horizontally across the screen and a spinning thing in the centre for the past 10 mins.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

OK so I forced a reboot and that white line became a progress bar and it finally launched. OK how can I tell if Spirit actually did anything?

I see the Cydia app now, I clicked on it and it is reorganizing.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I've downloaded ultrasn0w now too. Is that really it? I hope this works. I'll have to go to Telus now and get a sim card to see if it worked. I'll be surprised if it did, I always seem to screw something up.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Somehow it worked. Now off to Telus, thanks a million guys.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

You guys are great. It worked and now my old 3G works with telus on the $20 total per month plan my partner has. No data but that is ok for him.


----------



## morning_bird (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey you guys, I've got a small problem. Yesterday, all my installed apps from Cydia/installous disappeared! I was able to reinstall them one by one, but my angrybirds high score is gone now.  lol. I definitely didn't sync them or anything. Any ideas on why/ or what i could have did accidentally? Thanks so much


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

What usually happens is that the first time you sync with iTunes it will remove your installous apps unless you have done a couple of things. First you need to install Appsync (sic?) from the hackulo section on Cydia. After you do that, go to the app store and download a free legit app. Once you've done that, iTunes should allow you to keep and backup your hacked apps.

I dont see how your apps could all have disappeared without a sync though?


----------



## Crawl10 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Is there a flowchart to follow?!!*

I am trying to determine a couple of things and while I am not an expert I have jb a few phones, etc. Here is my situation which I am hoping someone can lead me in the right direction.

I currently have a 3GS with new bootrom (3.1.3), which has been jb; I believe with Spirit (was bought that way).

I am considering upgrading to iOS4+ but am not sure which is the right version to go to now plus which is the correct jailbreak option. Should I be moving up to iOS4.0.1 and jb with snowbreeze? I do not need an unlock.

Regards, 

Lost in the flowchart!!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

If the only thing I did was unlock my phone with Ultrasnow, will an iTunes sync still cause problems (assuming I have not installed Appsync from Cydia)?

I jailbroke only to unlock and not to install any other apps. I do not want to lose the unlock.

Cheers


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

tilt said:


> If the only thing I did was unlock my phone with Ultrasnow, will an iTunes sync still cause problems (assuming I have not installed Appsync from Cydia)?
> 
> I jailbroke only to unlock and not to install any other apps. I do not want to lose the unlock.
> 
> Cheers


As long as you stay with 4.0.1 you won't loose your JB (or your ability to unlock). Jailbreaking installs Cydia which gives you access to other application repositories, one of which is _repo.666.ultrasn0w.com_ (which is an automatically included package source). You can also manually add others. Once you install ultrasn0w your iPhone becomes unlocked. If you remove ultrasn0w your iPhone will re-lock to your carrier. 

Apple issued 4.0.2 to close the exploit which allowed the current JB. BTW, the folks at Cydia also issued a patch to close the same hole after you JB. You'll find _"pdf patch"_ in Cydia by using the search function.

You don't need appsync 4 if your only purpose for JBing is to unlock with ultrasn0w.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Crawl10 said:


> I am trying to determine a couple of things and while I am not an expert I have jb a few phones, etc. Here is my situation which I am hoping someone can lead me in the right direction.
> 
> I currently have a 3GS with new bootrom (3.1.3), which has been jb; I believe with Spirit (was bought that way).
> 
> ...


You're too late, iOS4.0.1 is no longer available and there is no Jailbreak for 4.0.2. If you want to keep your current jailbreak stay on 3.1.3 until the next JB is released (likely after 4.1). 

If you do decide to upgrade make sure you save you shsh blobs for 3.1.3 or you won't be able to go back.


----------



## morning_bird (Aug 9, 2010)

thank you very much andreww, it worked perfectly =]

i also do not know how they disappeared without syncing, i was pretty careful not to sync when my iphone was connected to itunes, but who knows really! thanks again.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Z06jerry said:


> You're too late, iOS4.0.1 is no longer available and there is no Jailbreak for 4.0.2. If you want to keep your current jailbreak stay on 3.1.3 until the next JB is released (likely after 4.1).
> 
> If you do decide to upgrade make sure you save you shsh blobs for 3.1.3 or you won't be able to go back.


Er, it's may be too late to upgrade to 4.0.1 if you upgrade using the standard download in iTunes, but it's most definitely not too late to upgrade to 4.0.1 itself. Just do some research using Google, it's really not that hard to download 4.0.1 from another hosted location and upgrade to it.

Jailbreakme.com will still work if you upgrade to 4.0.1.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Asherek said:


> Er, it's may be too late to upgrade to 4.0.1 if you upgrade using the standard download in iTunes, but it's most definitely not too late to upgrade to 4.0.1 itself. Just do some research using Google, it's really not that hard to download 4.0.1 from another hosted location and upgrade to it.
> 
> Jailbreakme.com will still work if you upgrade to 4.0.1.


Asherek, Don't you need your saved shsh blobs for 4.0.1 since Apple is no longer authorizing 4.0.1 through iTunes? (since 4.0.2 has been released)


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Z06jerry said:


> Asherek, Don't you need your saved shsh blobs for 4.0.1 since Apple is no longer authorizing 4.0.1 through iTunes? (since 4.0.2 has been released)


Yes. What you would do is save your SHSH blob in Cydia and use the hosted (non-Apple) site to get the 4.0.1 firmware and use saurik's server to do the authentication.

My point was that it's not too late to actually upgrade to 4.0.1 and continue jailbreaking, just that it cannot be done through the conventional Apple iTunes method, which I suppose might have been your point too.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Asherek said:


> Yes. What you would do is save your SHSH blob in Cydia and use the hosted (non-Apple) site to get the 4.0.1 firmware and use saurik's server to do the authentication.
> 
> My point was that it's not too late to actually upgrade to 4.0.1 and continue jailbreaking, just that it cannot be done through the conventional Apple iTunes method, which I suppose might have been your point too.


But since Crawl10 is on 3.1.3 he doesn't have 4.0.1 blobs saved. I know he can download the 4.0.1 ipsw from iClarified, but I didn't think he could install 4.0.1 without his blobs, or can he?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Z06jerry said:


> As long as you stay with 4.0.1 you won't loose your JB (or your ability to unlock). *SNIP* You don't need appsync 4 if your only purpose for JBing is to unlock with ultrasn0w.


Thank you Z06.

Cheers


----------

